# orange form for rent allowance



## cleverclogs7 (4 Nov 2008)

HI,i have a friend whos on R/A in wexford.shes not on the council housing list.She will be moving to Bray and needs to transfare over the r/a to this location.Now....the orange form that has to be filled out(pg 3)does she get it signed and stamped in wexford or in Bray(her new location)

any help would be great.thanks.


----------



## gipimann (5 Nov 2008)

When your friend moves from Wexford to Bray, she has to make a new application for Rent Supplement.   She will have to complete a new SWA1 (application form for SWA) and an SWA3 (application form for Rent Supplement, which must be signed by the landlord and the local authority in Bray).   Rent Supplements are not transferred from one CWO to another, it's dealt with as a new application.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (5 Nov 2008)

yes but when she was applying for SWA in wexford the was 2 boxes on the form do you want to be put on the wexford council housing list.yes/no.
she ticked no.
so after the landlord fills out the 2nd page of the orange form does she take it to the bray council and they sign and stamp the 3rd page.or does wexford have to ? she already has the white form filled so im taking her on wednesday to the bray social welfare officer.i got her a meeting with the bray council for wednesday also as they sent her the book thingy(forms)to fill out.

Thanks for your help.Im trying to help her all i can.


----------



## gipimann (5 Nov 2008)

If the application for Rent Supplement is in Bray, then the council in Bray (Bray borough Council or Wicklow Co Council, not sure which applies) is the one who signs the form.   Now that she has moved/is moving from Wexford, she has no further dealings with the Co Council there.

Have you checked that the CWO will be in Bray next Wed?   The only reason I mention it is that a lot of CWO clinics in the Dublin area don't open on Wednesdays - check before you head out in case the clinic isn't operating that day.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (5 Nov 2008)

thanks for that.yes my cwo sits on wednesdays.she will be dealing with him also.I did try twice to contact him today but got his voice mail. before i applied i was part of dun.l rathdown and i had to get them to sign the form then take it to the bray council also with the other forms to be put on the housing list when i went on r/a,which is why i asked if she had to do it in wexford.

thanks for all your help,your very kind.


----------



## joejoe (10 Nov 2008)

What is the max rent that will be paid out under the rent allowance scheme and why do landlords seem not to want RA in their houses?

Joejoe


----------



## gipimann (10 Nov 2008)

The maximum rent limits vary from county to county and by family size.   The highest limits are in Dublin, Wicklow & Kildare.

Rent Supplement is means-tested, and there is a minimum contribution of 13 euro per week (set to increase from Jan 09 to 18 euro per week), so the amount paid as a supplement could vary.   It would always be less than the maximum rent limit.

As to why some landlords don't want rent supplement tenants?  Could be a tax issue (HSE provide details of all landlords & payments made to revenue annually), could be a prior bad experience with a RS tenant, could be no specific reason at all.


----------



## joejoe (10 Nov 2008)

gipimann said:


> The maximum rent limits vary from county to county and by family size.   The highest limits are in Dublin, Wicklow & Kildare.
> 
> Rent Supplement is means-tested, and there is a minimum contribution of 13 euro per week (set to increase from Jan 09 to 18 euro per week), so the amount paid as a supplement could vary.   It would always be less than the maximum rent limit.
> 
> As to why some landlords don't want rent supplement tenants?  Could be a tax issue (HSE provide details of all landlords & payments made to revenue annually), could be a prior bad experience with a RS tenant, could be no specific reason at all.



How much is it in Laois?

Joejoe


----------



## gipimann (11 Nov 2008)

The maximum weekly limits in Laois are -

Single person/ Couple in shared accom 70
Single person in non-shared accom      100
Couple (no children)                           120
Couple/one-parent + 1 child                140
Couple/one parent + 2 children            160
Couple/one parent + 3 children            175

It's possible that some towns may have lower local limits, you'd have to contact the local CWO to ascertain those.

All rent limit rates may be found in SI 412 of 2007 which is usually available on the welfare website (there's a problem with the link as I post this reply).


----------

